# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Si e mendoni Shqiperine sikur te mos kishte ekzistuar diktatura e Enver Hoxhes ?

## zerbina

Jam kurioze ta di se cfare mendoni ,se si do kishin shkuar punet po te mos kishte ndodhur hataja e Enver Hoxhes ?
Si do te ishim tani ?

----------


## Jack Watson

- Te zhvilluar ekonomikisht, per rrjedhim me peshe te ndjeshme ne rajon.
- Pse jo, Kosova do te ishte e bashkuar me ne.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

te zhvilluar ekonomikisht

----------


## BEHARI

> Jam kurioze ta di se cfare mendoni ,se si do kishin shkuar punet po te mos kishte ndodhur hataja e Enver Hoxhes ?
> Si do te ishim tani ?


nje shqiperi shum here me te zhvilluar ekonomikisht dhe politikisht,
mbase nje nje komb shqiptar te bashkuar!
nuk do kishte patur te pushkatuar apo te denuar politik!
shum me teper konflikte nderfetare!
 shume me teper  Janullatosa ne shqiperi!
shum me teper viktima hasmerira dhe gjakmarrje!
do kishim patur shum me teper 97ta dhe Gerdeca!
nje infrastrukture shume me te mire,dhe pa bunkere!!

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

shqiperia sot do te ishte vetem histori si cameria...

----------


## white-knight

Nqs do kishte vazhduar Ahmet Zogu Shqiperia me verte do ishte nje super fuqi per Ballkanin sot.

Ne te kundert  do ishte me keq se c'eshte sot.Shqiperise i duhej nje dore e forte ne nje moment vendimtar sic ishte periudha pas luftes,dhe kjo dore i erdhi nga Rregjimi i Hoxhes.

Mos flisni pacavure pa e analizuar fare situaten e atehershme.

Pyetja me e sakte do ishte...

*Ku do ishte Shqiperia sot nqs do hapej me Europen ne vitet 70?*

...Besoj se do ishte me mire se Greqia.

----------


## white-knight

> shum me teper konflikte nderfetare!
> shume me teper Janullatosa ne shqiperi!
> shum me teper viktima hasmerira dhe gjakmarrje!


A e ke lapsus apo jo kete se di por ke 100% te drejte.

Do kishte konflikte nderfetare sepse feja s'do kishte marrur goditjen vendimtare te vitit 1967 dhe shqiptaret do ishin me fetare sot.

Do kishte me shume agjente greke pasi rregjimi i Hoxhes ishte nje mur qe i ndalonte keto gjera.Kujto sa agresione jane neutralizuar.

Do kishte me shume hakmarrje dhe gjakmarrje pasi nuk do vendosej plotesisht kodi civil ne c'do cep te Shqiperise,disa zona do mbeteshin akoma me Kanun,sic jane malesite.

Me pak fjale vetem Ahmet Zogu ishte nje koke shteti qe mund ta bente Shqiperine me mire sot.Ne te kundert pa rregjimin e Hoxhes do kishim patur shume probleme,si ato qe permend Behari lart.

Duhej dora e forte.U shkel demokracia?

Pune e madhe.

Kombi vlen perhere mbi te gjitha.

----------


## Diesel Industry

> *Ku do ishte Shqiperia sot nqs do hapej me Europen ne vitet 70?*
> 
> ..


Me pelqeu! Edhe une e shikoj si ti...

----------


## puroshkodran

> Duhej dora e forte.U shkel demokracia?
> 
> Pune e madhe.
> 
> Kombi vlen perhere mbi te gjitha.


Pak si shum e forte ajo dora...
Nuk eshte pune e vogel qe u shkel demokracia. Edhe pse nuk u be asgje per kombin. (Kosova etj)
Per ata te mira qe permendet do mjaftonte ligji. Pa pase nevoje per diktature.

Pa Enverin nuk do kalonim 50 vjet varfri, shtypje, injorance. Nuk do shfarosej elita e vendit. Pa 50 vjet izolim do kishim nje turizem te zhvilluar dhe do na mjaftone per te jetuar ne mirqenje

----------


## MaDaBeR

Shume teme interesante kjo. 

Ne radhe te pare, mendoj se po mos te kishte qene regjimi komunist, Shqiperia do ishte Monarki Parlamentare! Niveli politik do ishte shume here me i larte se ky qe kemi sot. Nuk do kishim politikane qe bejne llogje te kota. Klasa politike do te ishte me e maturuar dhe do ti ngjante pak a shume klases politike Angleze.

Shqiperia nuk do te kishte gjithe keto probleme qe ka tani. Duke filluar nga gjeja me e rendesishme, prona private, secili do te kishte pronen e tij dhe nuk do te ishin keto probleme shume te medha qe kemi sot me pronat. Do te ishin gjalle ose do te kishim ne dore vepra kulturore, artistike dhe ekonomike nga shume intelektuale qe per fatin e tyre te keq u pushkatuan, varen ne litar apo vdiqen ne burgje ne kohen e kryemaskarit Enver Hoxha. 
Do te ishim nje vend i zhvilluar ashtu si dhe vendet perendimore.

Gjithashtu, Shqiperia do te ishte shume me e zhvilluar ekonomikisht dhe do te ishte vendi i pare Ballkanik qe do te behej pjese e Bashkimit Europian. Roli politik dhe ekonomik i Shqiperise ne Rajon dhe ne gjithe Europen Jug-Lindore do te ishte shume i madh per te mos thene kryesor.

----------


## white-knight

> Nuk eshte pune e vogel qe u shkel demokracia. Edhe pse nuk u be asgje per kombin. (Kosova etj)
> Per ata te mira qe permendet do mjaftonte ligji. Pa pase nevoje per diktature.


Nuk eshte pune e vogel ke te drejte por u sigurua Shqiperia dhe ne ate periudhe nuk kishte probleme territoriale sic ka sot me minoritetet e karagjozlleqe te tilla.Ishim shtet sovran me plot kuptimin e fjales fundja fundit.
Sa per ligjin e ke dhe sot dhe ja ku nuk zbatohet.

Une prandaj thashe qe nuk duhet folur pa analizuar sepse ajo periudhe i takon nje kohe tjeter dhe nje situate krejt ndryshe nga kjo e sotmja.

Ne 1945 ishin nje komb rreth 1.5 milion banore me mbi 80% popullsi  analfabete,me disa fqinje qe donin te shqynin nga momenti ne moment dhe ti me thua mua se pse u shkel demokracia?...Thjesht thjesht or mik ishte kombi ne rrezik dhe duhej shkelur per te krijuar nje strukture shteti solide,gje qe u arrit.Kishte menyre tjeter per ta arritur ne ato kushte ferri?

Ti pyet pse nuk u hapen ne vitet 70 ne...kjo kerkon pergjigje dhe jo pse erdhi Hoxha ne pushtet.I duhej se sben "dora e hekurt" ne ate periudhe ketij kombi.Ishte e pashmangshme.




> Pa Enverin nuk do kalonim 50 vjet varfri, shtypje, injorance. Nuk do shfarosej elita e vendit. Pa 50 vjet izolim do kishim nje turizem te zhvilluar dhe do na mjaftone per te jetuar ne mirqenje


Sic e thashe qe vetem nqs do ishte Ahmet Zogu ne fron.Zgjidhje tjeter nuk ka.Ose Enverin ose Zogun...

Per Zogun ishte e pamandur kthimi ne pushtet nga menyra se si rrodhen ngjarjet keshtu qe barra i mbeti Enverit.

Nje figure e trete ne kete mes nuk pinte uje sepse do shkonte vendi ne zgjedhje dhe kriza politike c'do 6 muaj.

Qe dolem  zero ne nga rregjimi ne vitet 90  s'eshte faji i Enverit.Mos i dogji ai fabrikat dhe industrite?

----------


## hulumtuesi09

> - Te zhvilluar ekonomikisht, per rrjedhim me peshe te ndjeshme ne rajon.
> - Pse jo, Kosova do te ishte e bashkuar me ne.


Pajtohem, vetem do te shtoja qe tani do te ishim ne BE dhe ne NATO 100%.

----------


## white_snake

baskohem totalisht me opinionet e white_knight, per ate periudhe ai ka qen zgjidhja e duhur....fatkeqsi qe se zbuti sistemin ne vitet 70..

----------


## white-knight

> Pajtohem, vetem do te shtoja qe tani do te ishim ne BE dhe ne NATO 100%.


E si do ishe?Me grushte shteti greke dhe jugosllave c'do 6 muaj.Do ishim Somali...




> baskohem totalisht me opinionet e white_knight, per ate periudhe ai ka qen zgjidhja e duhur....fatkeqsi qe se zbuti sistemin ne vitet 70..


Nqs do hapej me Europen ne ato vite Shqiperia do kishte nje bum ne ekonomi.Industrine e kishim...bujqesine e kishim,dhe do kishim ndoshta edhe nivelin me te larte te jeteses ne rrajon.

Pas prishjes me Rusine nuk ia vlente me te ndiqej blloku komunist.Duhej Europa sic e beri Tito,e jo aleanca idiote me Kinen apo veteizolimi i mevonshem.

Kjo eshte gafa e Hoxhes,pasoje e frikes se konspiracionit gjithandej,ose edhe pune e UDB-se,pasi dihet qe diktatori pas viteve 70 fillon e rrjedh pak nga trute.

Kete gafe do vuajme ne per nje kohe te gjate.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Mund te ishim edhe republike e 7-te Jugos...!
Pse jo, ruseve u ishin per zemer me shume jugot se shqipot...!
Ku i dihet...
Pastaj kush ju thote qe po te mos ishte enverbaca, mund te ishim "parte integrante dello stato italiano"..., ku i dihet, ndoshta fon paulus nuk pesonte humbje ne Novgorod, dhe Petergradi kapitullonte..., keshtu USA nuk perfundonte bomben berthamore dhe çerçilli me ane te goditjeve te aviacionit te geringut ngrinte flamurin e bardhe..., ku shqipot me qeleshe te bardha me ushot e badoles ( Gen. Badoglio ), pushtonin Athinen, e ku i dihet qe pas Leksingtonit  Washingtonit,do te pesonin te njejten disfate edhe pjesa tjeter e fllotes USA, po keshtu flamuri i sollevantes ( Japan ), mund te ngrihej jo vetem ne Manila dhe Shanghai, por edhe ne Merlburn dhe New Delhi.
Kush pra ju thote qe ne do te ishim si do te ishim, ku i dihet, ndoshta ajo ekzistenca e universit te 11, mund ta shpjegoje me kompletisht, por qe ne ketu, ndoshta s'do te kishim lere endè!
Fatkeqesisht nje gje ne e dime te gjithe, ata qindra e mijera shqiptare te pafajshem, s'do te kishin vdekur nen hekurin e atij ( koke qipit ) enverbaces!

----------


## Sander_K

do ishim pjese e Rajhut te trete.Heil Sieg

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> do ishim pjese e Rajhut te trete.Heil Sieg


Zink h..., salute a d...!
Por qe po te kishte rota..., do te quhej karroce!

----------


## Dorontina

*Sikur te mos kishte ekzistu diktatura shqiperia kishte me qen ne BE para greqis.....*

----------


## projekti21_dk

Eh, na mori në qafë dritëndrituri!
- Po mos të ishte ajo kohë tani nuk do të kishim këtë shtresë intelektualësh. Do të ishim injorantët më të ditur e më bashkëkohor në Evropë - shembull për evropianët.
- Po mos të ishte ajo kohë, do të ishim repubikë e 7 e jugosllavisë dhe tani për lakmi të zotit do të kishim një federatë me serbin dhe për lakmi të zotit do flisninim serbce.
Po mos të ishte dritëndrituri, s'do kishim cka të shkatërronim a cka të bojkotonim. E shihni si kanë mbetur fabrikat e uzinat e dikurshme si kotece pulash a stele qensh. E sheh edhe për televizionet është më lehtë: ka decenie që në televizionet tona nuk shohim fabrika! Kohë e poshtër ka qenë. Ta zëmë rrugën Tiranë- Durrës e bëje nën hije. Na e zinte diellin ajo kohë. Tash më mirë, përgjatë gjithë rrugës do të shohësh ***** drunjsh që dikur na e zinin diellin. Fundja njeriu shkon në deti për t'u rrezitur. Sa për hije njeriu do të merrte malet..... Ç'budallalliqe ka pasur aso kohe: plantacionet me portokalle e me pemë e perime të tjera gjithandej nëpër Shqipëri....
E po s'do t'i them unë gjithë këto bdallaliqe të asaj kohe. Ndihmomëni pak!

----------


## saura

> Eh, na mori në qafë dritëndrituri!
> - Po mos të ishte ajo kohë tani nuk do të kishim këtë shtresë intelektualësh. Do të ishim injorantët më të ditur e më bashkëkohor në Evropë - shembull për evropianët.
> - Po mos të ishte ajo kohë, do të ishim repubikë e 7 e jugosllavisë dhe tani për lakmi të zotit do të kishim një federatë me serbin dhe për lakmi të zotit do flisninim serbce.
> Po mos të ishte dritëndrituri, s'do kishim cka të shkatërronim a cka të bojkotonim. E shihni si kanë mbetur fabrikat e uzinat e dikurshme si kotece pulash a stele qensh. E sheh edhe për televizionet është më lehtë: ka decenie që në televizionet tona nuk shohim fabrika! Kohë e poshtër ka qenë. Ta zëmë rrugën Tiranë- Durrës e bëje nën hije. Na e zinte diellin ajo kohë. Tash më mirë, përgjatë gjithë rrugës do të shohësh ***** drunjsh që dikur na e zinin diellin. Fundja njeriu shkon në deti për t'u rrezitur. Sa për hije njeriu do të merrte malet..... Ç'budallalliqe ka pasur aso kohe: plantacionet me portokalle e me pemë e perime të tjera gjithandej nëpër Shqipëri....
> E po s'do t'i them unë gjithë këto bdallaliqe të asaj kohe. Ndihmomëni pak!


Te uroj te shkruash gjithmone'' perla '',te nje mendimi kaq te kulluar''ideologjik'' dhe ''filozofik'',jane te mirpritura gjithmone punet e juaja studimore.

----------

